# Toro 1132 Powershift gearbox lube



## jonsjunque (Sep 6, 2011)

Hello,

First post here....

Have an older Toro 1132 Powershift Snowblower.

While tipped up for storage, lube oil leaked out of input shaft to transmission.

It appears there is no fill plug to add lube.

I have a manual and will drop the tranny unless someone can advise different.

I intend to replace the input and output bearings and drain old lube and replace with new.

Questions are; What is proper lube to use in this gearbox?

Can Tranny halves be parted without removing upper linkage arms (held in by roll pins)

It appears to be a typical 90 weight gear lube.

John


----------



## jnovak01 (Nov 23, 2011)

I had one of these and placed 90 wt oil in the gearbox.
Actually a lighter grade will do as this gearbox was actually from another product TORO made and they placed it in the 1132's 1232's etc.
They are nice machines, but quirkly.
I don't have mine anymore but I did like it for what I paid for it.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

jonsjunque said:


> hello,
> 
> first post here....
> 
> ...


 the trans gets lubrplate mag-1 grease


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I just replaced some gears in one. Powershift93 is right, it's (supposed to be) full of lubriplate white lithium grease. There's no seals so if you use gear oil it'll come out sooner or later, and there's no fill plug. If something came out, it could be a little oil separated out of the grease.


----------

